# Leopard gecko habitat



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, i am getting two Leos and wanted to know what there natural enviroment was i.e desert, muddy, grassy ect... and if so what substrate should i use that is fine for them, yet still looks natural to there surroundings i.e not woodchippings with desert decor if you know what i mean: victory:. Would love some pics!!


----------



## lauren loves leo's (Jul 23, 2009)

well i have normal sand, NOT CALCI SAND!!!
go onto my profile, and go to statistics, find all thread by me... then go on leopard gecko setup


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

ok thanks!!


----------



## lauren loves leo's (Jul 23, 2009)

no probs XD


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

So, there from the desert? Does sand not cause them impaction?


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

leopard geckos are not from sandy deserts. they are from arid rocky deserts in pakistan, afganistan. in the wild the ground would be hard, baked, compacted sand and dirt with rocks scattered about.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

ollie1 said:


> Hi, i am getting two Leos and wanted to know what there natural enviroment was i.e desert, muddy, grassy ect... and if so what substrate should i use that is fine for them, yet still looks natural to there surroundings i.e not woodchippings with desert decor if you know what i mean: victory:. Would love some pics!!


 
Hey mate,

Check out the first lot of pics in this post by Andy, this is the sort of terrain Leo's are from, Andy also gives a good discription of the substrate : victory:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/138320-ideas-desert-vivariums.html

Jay


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Cheers m8


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

If you are going to go down this road, just make sure you provide good hides, they can look natural.

I have 2 hides in my snake viv;










Here's a close up of them;



















Good luck

Jay


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks!!!!!! that is exactly what i was looking for. I have red sand so do you think hay would go well in it?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

ollie1 said:


> Thanks!!!!!! that is exactly what i was looking for. I have red sand so do you think hay would go well in it?


To be honest, for Leo's I would go for mostly rocks and hogging, This is hogging I mixed with clay soil for my beardie viv;



















These aren't the best pics, I am experimenting at the mo with different mixes of sands/clay/hogging to find the best mix for when I build my beardie viv. 

The hogging (hardcore) over here tends to be an orange colour, and if mixed with an orange coloured clay, will look more orange than the mix in this pic.

This is the colour of the hogging with no clay when I put it in my hognose viv;










If I was building a Leo viv, then this is how I would leve the substrate, I would have more rocks, and less grass.

Jay


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, i have taken your advice and put some hay in. Thanks!! looks good :2thumb:


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

Pics :whistling2:


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

lol...ok? :whistling2:


----------

